Ask HN: Which widely popular software or app today will be irrelevant in 2032? - lowDs
======
WheelsAtLarge
I say most will be gone. In the sense that the name will be gone but the
general ideas will survive. I find that the general idea repeats over and over
again. Example- In the 80's it was BBS's. In the 90's it was AOL. In the
2000's it was Myspace and in the 2010's Facebook. You can say the same with
search, photos, music and I don't know what else. I'm sure there are others
too.

I think Facebook might stick around for a while. Not because it's so great but
because Mark Zuckerberg has shown that he can move his company with the times.
Whatever trend becomes relevant he will buy it and make it part of Facebook.

Plus he hasn't finished his grand plan of getting the world to join in. He
still has billions of people to go.

------
informatimago
emacs exists since 1984, so 32 years already. I'd bet it will still exist in
2048.

------
billconan
snapchat and instagram

